# Changing the icon in the left top that says "NEW"



## pjbridger (Apr 18, 2010)

hi,

does anyone know how to change the box in the top left of kontakt instruments

(under the spanner)

so that it doesnt say new and instead has a custom graphic?

i know you can change it to different instruments

but i was wondering if anyone knew how to change it to something i have made

thanks,

pj


----------



## kotori (Apr 18, 2010)

I think you can hide it like this:

```
set_control_par($INST_ICON_ID, $CONTROL_PAR_HIDE, $HIDE_WHOLE_CONTROL)
```
and then load a wallpaper that contains an image instead.


----------



## pjbridger (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you that works great!!

:D


----------



## victorv (Dec 21, 2010)

where I put this code?in script editor?Sorry guys I'm new in Kontakt


----------



## Reegs (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep, in the script editor, inside of the initialization callback. Put in the following text:

on init
set_control_par($INST_ICON_ID, $CONTROL_PAR_HIDE, $HIDE_WHOLE_CONTROL)
end on


----------



## victorv (Dec 22, 2010)

is not working in my kontakt,will it work in Kontakt 4.1 or higher? I have Kontakt 4
but thanks Reegs


----------

